# Sega DreamCast 2



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

Introducing the kickstarted console Sega DreamCast2​In 8 days we will get our first glimpse at the Sega dreamcast 2 PC/Console Hybrid 




> _*“I’m truly excited about the Crowdfunded prospect for SEGA RingEdge Zero/RingWide Elite. There’s virtually no competition in the PC rig business and most PC gamers are left having to spend heavy budgets on building the perfect rig as Alienware is both expensive and just doesn’t offer Quality for its less expensive rigs. The design and spec build we’ve chosen has Intel Core i5 Haswell, the most popular and strongest quality performing CPU among PC gaming enthusiasts.*_
> 
> _*“Quality” and “Quality Control” is something missing in-game hardware brands now in days. And is something SEGA had with all of its consoles.*_
> 
> _*If we can get just a million backers worldwide, our upcoming KS could be funded in record time and with SEGA licensing it could have it out on the market in less than a year!”*_



Lawsen and the other group working to resurrect the Dreamcast said that SEGA officials in Japan are in involved. And they are now planning to host the Kickstarter to get the hardware and designs finalized.



> It is rumored the system may be a PC-console hybrid, and it might use x86 architecture while sporting a NVIDIA GTX 740 GPU, an Intel i5 4460 at 3.4GHz, and 8GB of DDR3 RAM. The new system will have WiFi controllers.



It might be released by the end of 2016



Official site


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 22, 2015)

Inb4ceaseanddesist
(edit: only read title, didn't think Sega was actually backing this, until I read the actual page)


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 22, 2015)

If this is true, this is simply awesome.
Although I wonder if a huge company like SEGA doing a Kickstarter project is a good think for their image


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Inb4ceaseanddesist


It is backed by sega of japan

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheKawaiiDesu said:


> If this is true, this is simply awesome.
> Although I wonder if a huge company like SEGA doing a Kickstarter project is a good think for their image


It isn't by sega it is backed and licensed by sega i m pretty sure


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 22, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> It is backed by sega of japan


Wait, they are backing it? So they couldn't just make one themselves? .-. GG Sega, GG


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Wait, they are backing it? So they couldn't just make one themselves? .-. GG Sega, GG


Still a console with a sega logo... A new one. My dick will be erect for the next 8 days.


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 22, 2015)

this one was more realistic haha 






i still have dreamcast loved it for capcom games


----------



## zoogie (Dec 22, 2015)

Launching a new hardware platform with Kickstarter. Oooh yaaa!


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Launching a new hardware platform with Kickstarter. Oooh yaaa!


I am still backing it. I WANT THIS.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 22, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I am still backing it. I WANT THIS.


I wonder what the rewards will be though. I mean, unless you give like ~400$, I don't think they'll send you the console once it's ready.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 22, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I am still backing it. I WANT THIS.


I admit, I do to. Good memories of when Sega was a console maker.
Their chances of clawing their way back are kinda slim, but it'd be cool to see them try.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I wonder what the rewards will be though. I mean, unless you give like ~400$, I don't think they'll send you the console once it's ready.


I think it is rumored to be $175 if it is not then I will just wait until the official release. Well.... Maybe if a t-shirt is a option I will back it. Maybe.....


----------



## Margen67 (Dec 22, 2015)

lol Alienware is overpriced. That's why you build your own PC.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> lol Alienware is expensive. That's why you build your own PC.


It won't have that sexy sega logo and start up  jingle though


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 22, 2015)

holy shit. Fallen 90's relic SEGA is attempting a hardware comeback? Now i've seen everything


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 22, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> holy shit. Fallen 90's relic SEGA is attempting a video game console comeback? Now i've seen everything


Well at least we know that if the NX fails Nintendo could possibly do a comeback in 2030


----------



## Reploid (Dec 22, 2015)

So, another pre-made PC, but with build in nullDC or Makaron? F*** it I say.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 22, 2015)

A $400 PC will outperform a xbox one and ps4, what are they talking about...


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 22, 2015)

Kill it with fire. Keep sega buried in the ash where they belong


----------



## zoogie (Dec 22, 2015)

It could maybe work if they keep the best parts of a console...
-standard, locked down hardware specs with a 5-6 year lifespan (most important)
-console exclusives
-standardized controller
-sega "eshop"
-sega nostalgia (can't rule out them feels! ^^)
-maybe other things that sega can bring as a platform holder

and PC.
-better hardware per $
-can play PC games too
-homebrew, emulators, Linux, Windows!! ;p


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Kill it with fire. Keep sega buried in the ash where they belong


How dare you. Sega is bae


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 22, 2015)

This isn't a joke?! I thought it was a joke just by the name of thread title. Uhhh, specs and gameplay videos or fuck you.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> This isn't a joke?! I thought it was a joke just by the name of thread title. Uhhh, specs and gameplay videos or fuck you.


None of that will be available until 8 more days. I don't understand why everyone hates this


----------



## ric. (Dec 22, 2015)

This isn't going to end well.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2015)

awesome we can watch the DC fail all over again


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 23, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Kill it with fire. Keep sega buried in the ash where they belong


Scared this could be the Xboner killer?? Fear not, the Ouya claimed similar feats and delivered only a little fraction.
That and Xbox image has went up like foam after their last stunt (namely retrocompatibility).

I don't see this working very well with the actual situation of the gaming world. Sure thing many Sega fans would buy this in a heartbeat but I don't think would be enough to support the system.
But with the Nintendo NX soon™ hype and the fact that most people already have a PS4/Xbone/Wii U is very unlikely for non-fans to buy the thing.

And almost forgot about Steam machines that are the same thing apparently (a PC dressed as console).


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Scared this could be the Xboner killer?? Fear not, the Ouya claimed similar feats and delivered only a little fraction.
> That and Xbox image has went up like foam after their last stunt (namely retrocompatibility).
> 
> I don't see this working very well with the actual situation of the gaming world. Sure thing many Sega fans would buy this in a heartbeat but I don't think would be enough to support the system.
> ...


The thing they don't have is the branding. If any of those had the name Sega on it. People would want it


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 23, 2015)

Lol here comes the Ouya 2!

But seriously, I cant see this thing doing any good.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 23, 2015)

They have literally nothing but an idea. They haven't even pitched SEGA lol
The whole thing is a joke: http://kotaku.com/no-sega-isnt-launching-a-dreamcast-2-1749342080


----------



## ric. (Dec 23, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> The thing they don't have is the branding. If any of those had the name Sega on it. People would want it


People aren't mindless sheep - and Sega isn't the marketing monster it used to be. If the product is garbage, no matter how many "big" names you slap on it, it won't sell. Especially considering they aren't selling the product, they're just asking for money to make it. If not even Sega themselves has enough trust in the concept to fund it, why should the public? Clearly they aren't committed to releasing the system, which means they probably won't support it as well as they could once it's out. 
This thing is dead on arrival, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

It's so sad that people don't respect sega anymore


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 23, 2015)

Issue #1 - Not produced by Sega.
Issue #2 - The controller layout is wrong.
Issue #3 - You just _don't_ come up with Dreamcast 2 out of thin air. It has to be unique and gain the interest of customers in the right way.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 23, 2015)

Ohh Sega.
I prolly still won't get you sorry.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

We have 8 days guys. Let's see what happens. Gbatemp is so cruel towards sega


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 23, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> It's so sad that people don't respect sega anymore


People don't respect Sega and Sega doesn't respect its customers. lol


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> People don't respect Sega and Sega doesn't respect its customers. lol


*sighs* Sonic


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 23, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> The thing they don't have is the branding. If any of those had the name Sega on it. People would want it


Sega isn't as beloved as you think. And my point that almost anyone already has a gaming machine still stands, not everyone is as dedicated to gaming as we are to think on buying more than one console or have money to do so.
As for myself, I'm good with a PS4 and Wii U combo. Only if the Sega machine offer something really good and exclusive and the price is right I could start thinking on buying one.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 23, 2015)

So... It's a mid- to lower high-end gaming PC. With SEGA's name and a Dreamcast 2 sticker slapped on it. How is this actually a console again? Because it really isn't, it's a PC.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Sega isn't as beloved as you think. And my point that almost anyone already has a gaming machine still stands, not everyone is as dedicated to gaming as we are to think on buying more than one console or have money to do so.
> As for myself, I'm good with a PS4 and Wii U combo. Only if the Sega machine offer something really good and exclusive and the price is right I could start thinking on buying one.


I myself have a PS4 and Wii U combo. I am very happy with my choices


----------



## ric. (Dec 23, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> *sighs* Sonic


*pulls out katana*
*teleports behind you*
pshh.... nothing personnel.... kid...
Why do people do the *action* thing in non-RP forums? Not bashing you or anything, I genuinely don't understand.




Arecaidian Fox said:


> So... It's a mid- to lower high-end gaming PC. With SEGA's name and a Dreamcast 2 sticker slapped on it. How is this actually a console again? Because it really isn't, it's a PC.


It's essentially a Steam Machine with Sega's name on it. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

ric. said:


> *pulls out katana*
> *teleports behind you*
> pshh.... nothing personnel.... kid...
> Why do people do the *action* thing in non-RP forums? Not bashing you or anything, I genuinely don't understand.
> ...


Action thing???


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 23, 2015)

T-hug said:


> They have literally nothing but an idea. They haven't even pitched SEGA lol
> The whole thing is a joke: http://kotaku.com/no-sega-isnt-launching-a-dreamcast-2-1749342080


Was just fixing to post this.lol

Would really love to see a new Sega console, one made by Sega and not a 3rd party. maybe if anything it will show Sega that there is still interest but I don't see this project doing well.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 23, 2015)

I took a look at their Facebook group and this is what I got:


Spoiler






 





I'm pretty sure they don't have support from Sega ass of now.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm going to be watching this project very closely, very intriguing, don't want to invest towards it though due to the risk (what if it never materializes?) But if it does in fact get released, I'd be willing to buy one . I miss the days when Sega made hardware (yes I know this is actually a 3rd party, trying to obtain licensing from Sega but still, if they're successful with this, maybe Sega will jump back in to hardware and learn from their mistakes of the past with market and what not....


----------



## Flame (Dec 23, 2015)

in the words of late great Martin Luther King jr...

"I have a dreamcast that one day the dreamcast name will not be brought up on every gaming forum on the web"


----------



## linnethsilv (Dec 23, 2015)

if sega came up with some type of handheld it would sell making healthy competition to the 3DS


----------



## bannana2 (Dec 23, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> None of that will be available until 8 more days. I don't understand why everyone hates this


Sega's only big mistake was bad marketing.  This is actually good marketing and it means they could make hardware again.  Simply incredible!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Arecaidian Fox said:


> So... It's a mid- to lower high-end gaming PC. With SEGA's name and a Dreamcast 2 sticker slapped on it. How is this actually a console again? Because it really isn't, it's a PC.


So are all consoles buddy.  Seriously, when a game is released it isn't just released on one console.  Most of the time a PC can emulate anything but the latest consoles.  And that is no stretch of the imagination.  Everyone has something unique to bring to the table, but you have to really dig to find it unless they are obvious about it.


----------



## ric. (Dec 23, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Sega's only big mistake was bad marketing.  This is actually good marketing and it means they could make hardware again.  Simply incredible!


No, it was infighting, bad business decisions, bad hardware decisions, and Sega of Japan sabotaging Sega of America's efforts, among countless other things. Sega's demise wasn't because of a single mistake or bad luck, it was because they had been systematically destroying themselves from the inside since the Genesis days.
Even after going third party they still kept shooting themselves in the foot constantly until recently. Even though it seems they're getting their act together lately, I still wouldn't trust them with a console at this point in time.


----------



## robman62 (Dec 23, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> If this is true, this is simply awesome.
> Although I wonder if a huge company like SEGA doing a Kickstarter project is a good think for their image



Sega did a Kickstart for Shenmue 3 earlier this year that went quite well.


----------



## bannana2 (Dec 23, 2015)

ric. said:


> No, it was infighting, bad business decisions, bad hardware decisions, and Sega of Japan sabotaging Sega of America's efforts, among countless other things. Sega's demise wasn't because of a single mistake or bad luck, it was because they had been systematically destroying themselves from the inside since the Genesis days.
> Even after going third party they still kept shooting themselves in the foot constantly until recently. Even though it seems they're getting their act together lately, I still wouldn't trust them with a console at this point in time.


Well, there is always infighting amongst companies of this size.  There final mistake was releasing the Dreamcast too soon.  Their was fighting for patents between Sony and Nintendo since I don't when, but the point remains.  Hell, even Nintendo sold their hardware at a loss until recently.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 23, 2015)

If they resurrect this man, I'm gonna buy that thing in an heartbeat. 
Not really, I don't see this "console" going anywhere, honestly.


----------



## ken28 (Dec 23, 2015)

maybe its a steambox


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 23, 2015)

robman62 said:


> Sega did a Kickstart for Shenmue 3 earlier this year that went quite well.


Well, I didn't say that wouldn't work (because it probably would), but Sega is a huge company, with a capital that probably exceeds hundreds of million dollars and a lot of investors. Wouldn't it be better for them to directly ask private investors to finance their project?
I mean, in my opinion, Kickstarter / any crowdfunding platform is great for not known people or tiny companies, because not any investor will come to them and say "well, take this money, it's for your project, it looks awesome", since they are not known, and so investors don't "trust" them. But for a company like Sega, can't that be seen as something like a desperate last move because the company is dying? Do you really imagine Microsoft crowdfunding the next major version of Windows, or Apple crowdfunding the iPhone 7? See my point?

EDIT: And, by the way, it seems that Shenmue is actually a game developped by Ys Net and published by Sony.


----------



## ric. (Dec 23, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Well, there is always infighting amongst companies of this size.  There final mistake was releasing the Dreamcast too soon.  Their was fighting for patents between Sony and Nintendo since I don't when, but the point remains.  Hell, even Nintendo sold their hardware at a loss until recently.


Yes, infighting is always a thing in transnational companies, but not like in Sega. It was as if effectively two different companies were fighting against each other, and the only one that was competently managed (SoA) was grabbed by the balls by the larger, clunkier, more inefficient one (SoJ), effectively neutering them and preventing them from doing anything productive at all.
At that point pretty much every Sega division was working on it's own console, SoJ kept fucking over SoA for the simple fact that they were better run at the time, developers were burned out due to the shitty Saturn infrastructure, terrible devkits, and short lifecycle, and weren't willing to invest in developing major titles for the DC, it came out too early, bad advertising, pissing off Walmart and other major retailers by signing exclusivity contracts with smaller retailers, using GDs instead of DVDs, piracy, and no real "killer app", etcetera.


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 23, 2015)

zoogie said:


> It could maybe work if they keep the best parts of a console...
> -standard, locked down hardware specs with a 5-6 year lifespan (most important)
> -console exclusives
> -standardized controller
> ...


That would make it an XBOX. Direct X-Box in case you did not know. So, No windows.


----------



## reiyu (Dec 23, 2015)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> If they resurrect this man, I'm gonna buy that thing in an heartbeat.
> Not really, I don't see this "console" going anywhere, honestly.



segata sanshiro is in project x zone 2. insta kreygasm.


----------



## henn64 (Dec 23, 2015)

>http://www.projectdream.co
>video says www.project-dream.com
Ok, minor mistake.

>Available SOON
FFS

Sounds like a steam machine, not impressed.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 23, 2015)

Why do so many companies make the mistake of using that horrid thumbstick layout?
It's so terrible. It puts way too much emphasis on using the dpad over the left stick, where it should just be left for 4 button maps instead.


----------



## henn64 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Why do so many companies make the mistake of using that horrid thumbstick layout?
> It's so terrible. It puts way too much emphasis on using the dpad over the left stick, where it should just be left for 4 button maps instead.


You mean in the OP? That was a mock-up from a hoax months ago I think.
We still don't know what the "real" thing looks like.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Dec 23, 2015)

So if I already own a dream cast and a powerful pc, is this completely irrelevant?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 23, 2015)

Can't wait for this to get delayed by a decade and backers be denied refunds. Kickstarter always aims to please.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 23, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> So are all consoles buddy.  Seriously, when a game is released it isn't just released on one console.  Most of the time a PC can emulate anything but the latest consoles.  And that is no stretch of the imagination.  Everyone has something unique to bring to the table, but you have to really dig to find it unless they are obvious about it.


My phone is really a computer, so is the old calculator buried in a drawer near me. I'm well aware that modern consoles are based on PC architecture, like most anything else electronic these days. But they're coming right out and saying this is basically a desktop gaming rig, no mention of a specialized operating system, or even software. As far as I'm concerned, until I hear something different these are just prebuilt gaming PCs with DreamCast 2 and SEGA logos on the side. Whoop-de-freakin'-do.
And as far as your comment, "Seriously, when a game is released it isn't just released on one console." ...Really? I'll let you think on that one for a minute


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 23, 2015)

Sorry guys..
http://kotaku.com/no-sega-isnt-launching-a-dreamcast-2-1749342080


----------



## G0R3Z (Dec 23, 2015)

SEGA will never release, develop or endorse a new console. This is an insane attempt to relive nostalgia. It will not happen, just find solace in the fact that SEGA are re-releasing a lot of games for current consoles and PC. 

This silly dreamcast 2 thing needs to die.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> It's so sad that people don't respect sega anymore


and you wonder why? have you seen shitty sonic boom games?!


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 24, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> and you wonder why? have you seen shitty sonic boom games?!


Shhhhh don't say that game and you will get lots of presents for christmas!


----------



## henn64 (Dec 24, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Shhhhh don't say that game and you will get lots of presents for christmas!


Such as...Sonic Boom!
No no, I mean the sh*tty one.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 24, 2015)

henn64 said:


> Such as...Sonic Boom!
> No no, I mean the sh*tty one.





Spoiler: Here's your gift!



_SONIC BOOM!!_





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iof5pRAIZmw


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 24, 2015)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Spoiler: Here's your gift!
> 
> 
> 
> _SONIC BOOM!!_


Gullies theme starts playing. Since it does go with everything


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 24, 2015)

By some crazy chance they do a DreamCast 2 rather 3rd party  or not and succeed, that would be a crazy comeback.


----------



## bannana2 (Dec 24, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> My phone is really a computer, so is the old calculator buried in a drawer near me. I'm well aware that modern consoles are based on PC architecture, like most anything else electronic these days. But they're coming right out and saying this is basically a desktop gaming rig, no mention of a specialized operating system, or even software. As far as I'm concerned, until I hear something different these are just prebuilt gaming PCs with DreamCast 2 and SEGA logos on the side. Whoop-de-freakin'-do.
> And as far as your comment, "Seriously, when a game is released it isn't just released on one console." ...Really? I'll let you think on that one for a minute


I have thought about it, though; there are games unique to a console, but there are more that are not unique to just one of them.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 28, 2015)

whats a dreamcast?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 28, 2015)

mech said:


> whats a dreamcast?


The machine that was the pipe dream of Sega that ended up sinking them letting them out of the hardware business.
Releasing a console with easily bypassable technology and expecting nobody to notice it. yeah, was a pipe dream all along.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 28, 2015)

they should name it the HackCast 2


----------



## hksrb25s14 (Dec 28, 2015)

If Sega Makes a System they aren't calling Dreamcast 2,   Plus That bastard _Bernie Stolar isn't ruling anymore Mr. " Americans Don't like RPG's and Great Games"
So Yeah,  They might have a chance,  Bernie Stolar Killed Sega,  Sega is Still a strong Company and makes Great Games.  

after looking at the specs,  doesn't it look weak?  or maybe it's upgradable???_


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 29, 2015)

mech said:


> whats a dreamcast?


Haha, you must be like 13. 
The dreamcast is what put sega out of business. Kind of like the Wii U it was the company's most unique, and worst received console yet. Sega's plan was to get a jump on the PS2 (Which was cheaper, and had a DVD reading capability.) Heck the graphics were proven to be BETTER on the dreamcast than the PS2. I actually just got one from a pawn shop for 30 bucks. Its AMAZING


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 29, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Haha, you must be like 13.
> The dreamcast is what put sega out of business. Kind of like the Wii U it was the company's most unique, and worst received console yet. Sega's plan was to get a jump on the PS2 (Which was cheaper, and had a DVD reading capability.) Heck the graphics were proven to be BETTER on the dreamcast than the PS2. I actually just got one from a pawn shop for 30 bucks. Its AMAZING



hehe i know, i was being silly.. im 31 and remember the dreamcast.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 29, 2015)

mech said:


> hehe i know, i was being silly.. im 31 and remember the dreamcast.


Oh lol


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 29, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Oh lol



it just didn't take off very well here in the UK and i was being a bit obnoxious 

im tempted to buy one though.


----------



## daxtsu (Dec 29, 2015)

mech said:


> it just didn't take off very well here in the UK and i was being a bit obnoxious
> 
> im tempted to buy one though.



They're cheap and easy to run homebrew on/pirate games (just burn a CD and you're done). It had a decent library too.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 29, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> They're cheap and easy to run homebrew on/pirate games (just burn a CD and you're done). It had a decent library too.



its the video out im worried about and haven't looked into much.


----------



## daxtsu (Dec 29, 2015)

mech said:


> its the video out im worried about and haven't looked into much.



You could always get a VGA box and use it on a TV or monitor with a VGA input. Then you'd have 60 FPS and a pretty clear picture. I could be wrong, but I think most DC games supported VGA.


----------



## cvskid (Dec 29, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> You could always get a VGA box and use it on a TV or monitor with a VGA input. Then you'd have 60 FPS and a pretty clear picture. I could be wrong, but I think most DC games supported VGA.


True, and the ones that don't support it can be changed to support vga mode.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 29, 2015)

I won't buy this story. Sega didn't say anything about it. I will skip it.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 29, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> I won't buy this story. Sega didn't say anything about it. I will skip it.



maybe they are just dipping their 'e-toe' into the waters.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 29, 2015)

mech said:


> maybe they are just dipping their 'e-toe' into the waters.



LOL. Perhaps.. Perhaps not.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well, whatever it is, we have 1 day and 19 hours to figure out if they're bluffing


----------



## Geno Breaker (Dec 30, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Heck the graphics were proven to be BETTER on the dreamcast than the PS2



lmfao that's straight up false. The PS2 outclassed the Dreamcast. The only advantage the Dreamcast had was that arcade ports were easier to do on it but the PS2 was definitely more powerful overall.

I don't know why people keep posting this shit. Maybe the majority of Dreamcast fans are still mad the PS2 won the console war?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 30, 2015)

mech said:


> maybe they are just dipping their 'e-toe' into the waters.


well they can stick their dirty E-Toe up their ass they had their chance with consoles and blew it!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 30, 2015)

1 day / 1 hour / 10 minutes / 22 seconds...

... until we all get rickrolled


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 30, 2015)

10 hours left...



...for disappointment.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 1, 2016)

Well, everyone, prepare to be disappointed


----------



## Harsky (Jan 1, 2016)

Jeez why does my eyes bleed from looking at that site?


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Jan 1, 2016)

That.... was a waste of time


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2016)

their site and their product both SUCK. GEEZ who makes a dynamic annoying site like that these days?!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 2, 2016)

The thing that REALLY worries me is that they don't have any actual designated hardware engineers. Everyone on the team has "Research and Development" by their names, but what does that even mean?? It just kind of feels like we have a small group of PC enthusiasts that slapped together a mid-range HTPC and are going to walk into Sega HQ to show them a PowerPoint


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 3, 2016)

this thing will never see the light of day


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jan 3, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> this thing will never see the light of day


Yep, that's what I'm thinking. Project Dream has nothing to show, although I applaud the effort (petitioning and all that), but think about it, they only got 24k signatures (rounding for simplicity). Is that an awful lot of signatures? Yes, but in the grander scheme of things where a console typically sells in the tens of millions durinf an average lifespan (between 5-10 years, if the console is a success) 24k is nothing. Its not worthbthe risk given sega's history with hardware.

Instead what Project Dream should put their efforts towards an unofficial custom pc which is optimized for dreamcast emulation (among other classic sega consoles).

Emulation itself is pretty much legal just about everywhere. Just dont pack any roms/isos with it and they coukd ship worldwide (for the most part). Have the usual disclaimer that users should be respecting applicable copyright laws for their region/country . heck, the thiinf could even play original DC/Saturn discs *shrugs*

They justvcant market the custom pc as an actual dc/clone or w/e to avoid patent and trademark issues. 

This would be a niche item for a small market (not something sega would be interested in. ) project dream however could make a small business out of it and cater to sega retro fans..


----------



## Jao Chu (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh look it's another Infinium Phantom *COUGH* i mean vapourware *COUGH* i mean a legitimate crowdsourced project and the creator will totally show a video of a completely legitimate prototype and will absolutely not run off with the money later.

People who pledge hard-earned cash to projects like this deserved to get burned.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 4, 2016)

these guys should rename it to Project Pipe Dream


----------



## JazzCat.CL (Jan 4, 2016)

I would love to see a Sonic Adventure 3


----------



## G0R3Z (Jan 6, 2016)

JazzCat.CL said:


> I would love to see a Sonic Adventure 3



Because Sonic Adventure 2 was great? It wasn't. How many people liked tails' or Knuckles levels? Who liked the treasure hunts and the boring repetitive shooting with the annoying "BEEEEEEP!!!" whilst holding the button? I'm guessing not many people. People only liked sonic/shadow levels, and people loved the Chao. Then they replayed their favourite levels to get canisters and animals for said Chao. Then people loved it more because they had played the levels so many hundreds of times getting everything that they would cream their friends in multiplayer, normally by automatically jumping to metal sonic. Don't worry, I'm guilty of nostalgia goggles myself. Sonic adventure wasn't a good series. Sonic Adventure 1 was even pretty naff, big the cat was a joke.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 7, 2016)

JazzCat.CL said:


> I would love to see a Sonic Adventure 3


wish granted


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 7, 2016)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Sorry guys..
> http://kotaku.com/no-sega-isnt-launching-a-dreamcast-2-1749342080


Eh, Kotaku? I guess this OK to bring up those inferior species in this unique case.


----------



## Dork (Jan 7, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> The game was objectively bad!



lol


----------



## JazzCat.CL (Jan 7, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> Because Sonic Adventure 2 was great? It wasn't. How many people liked tails' or Knuckles levels? Who liked the treasure hunts and the boring repetitive shooting with the annoying "BEEEEEEP!!!" whilst holding the button? I'm guessing not many people. People only liked sonic/shadow levels, and people loved the Chao. Then they replayed their favourite levels to get canisters and animals for said Chao. Then people loved it more because they had played the levels so many hundreds of times getting everything that they would cream their friends in multiplayer, normally by automatically jumping to metal sonic. Don't worry, I'm guilty of nostalgia goggles myself. Sonic adventure wasn't a good series. Sonic Adventure 1 was even pretty naff, big the cat was a joke.



I loved the Jazzy soundtracks of those knuckles and Rouge levels! Those were pretty boring, it's true, but a new sonic adventure with chao garden and sonic and shadow stages, would be rad


----------



## Insidious611 (Jan 7, 2016)

> It is rumored that it will have wifi controllers





> wifi controllers





> *wifi controllers*



Okay, I stopped taking you seriously there.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jan 7, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> wish granted



There is a rumour, nothing more. A sonic anniversary game does not mean Sonic adventure 3.



JazzCat.CL said:


> I loved the Jazzy soundtracks of those knuckles and Rouge levels! Those were pretty boring, it's true, but a new sonic adventure with chao garden and sonic and shadow stages, would be rad



There were parts I liked, Chao being one of them. And it wasn't just my feelings either, with the gamecube copy, who many people I knew had, said they very much disliked shooting and treasure levels. There were few people who liked them (although the soundtrack for the game as a whole is probably the high point). I played it until I had Chaos Chao.

Objectively, yes the game is bad. It steers away from the winning sonic formula that has proven successful with some good classic style levels with other terrible designed levels like Knuckles and Tails. The Camera was terrible, the level design was terrible in places and the storyline was completely rediculous (not quite as silly as '06, but close) and the voice acting was bad. There was also a sound editor who should have been fired, as the music was so loud that you sometimes couldn't hear what the characters said in cutscenes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 7, 2016)

it's been confirmed to be SA3


----------



## G0R3Z (Jan 7, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's been confirmed to be SA3



Got a source?


----------

